# YAMAHA XG Legacy Drivers on Windows XP



## autorun (Jul 4, 2012)

My soundcard has the YMF724 chip. I installed the build-in XP drivers.
They are called *"Yamaha Native DSI WDM Driver"*, and *"Yamaha Legacy DSI WDM Driver"* but this last one fails at the end, don't know why. It says that it couldn't start (code 10). 

Then, I installed the drivers from the official Yamaha site: Download | Yamaha LSI | Yamaha, 

which replaces the build-in XP drivers with the new ones. *"Yamaha DS-XG PCI Audio CODEC (WDM)"*, which works, and *"Yamaha DS-XG Legacy Sound System (WDM)"*, which I let it found on the yamaha XP driver folder, and it seems to copy all files but fails again at the end, saying that it couldn't start (code 10).

I'm interesed in the Legacy drivers because I want to make use of its OPL3 features.
I just don't know what more can I do.


----------



## autorun (Jul 4, 2012)

That's how it looks like my Device Manager:










That's Resoureces tab:










It says that it isn't using any resource because it has a problem, so I enter to manual configuration here:










And I can change the resourses IRQ, but it doesn't solve the problem:


----------



## autorun (Jul 4, 2012)

I know a person who could installed it successfully.
XP sp3 like me, and the same drivers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Code 10 typically means a driver issue. Either it's the wrong driver, or it's not installing properly.

It's sometimes a matter of trial and error to get drivers installed, especially on legacy hardware. It could be the wrong driver, the drivers may need to be installed in a specific order, you could be missing a driver, you could be missing a dependency (ie: such as a XP SP), etc.


----------

